# Xpress 1:10 Mini RC - Mini Road Runner II 2007



## rcmart (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.rc-xpress.com



Click Photo to enlarge

*MRR2 PRO KIT: * 
- Full Carbon Chassis 
- Full Ball Bearing
- CNC Front & Rear Bulk 
- CNC Heat Sink Motor Mount 
- Front Camber, Caster, Toe-in Adjustable 
- Rear Camber, Caster, Toe-in Adjustable 
- 4 Wheels Belt Drive 
- 2 Ball Differential 
- Adjustable Shock

*MRR2 JUNIOR : * 
- FRP Chassis 
- Plastic Front & Rear Bulk 
- CNC Heat Sink Motor Mount 
- Front Camber, Caster, Toe-in Adjustable 
- Rear Camber, Caster, Toe-in Adjustable 
- 4 Wheels Belt Drive 
- 2 Ball Differential 
- Adjustable Shock 


Do you remember Xpress ?? It was one of the famous RC car manufacturers in Hong Kong. Having released their 

first 1:10 RC car in 1999, they became more and more popular in year 2000 & 2001. Xpress also organized some 

RC races in Hong Kong, Macau & Australia. You can see their past racing result at http://www.rc-
xpress.com/catalog/race_results.php

In April 2007, Xpress is developing a new version of their Mini 1:10 RC car, named, Mini Road Runner II 

(MRR2); and it is now in its final testing phase. We might expect the new Xpress MRR2 available in the 

market around early June, 2007. 

For more information, you can visit their official website http://www.rc-xpress.com


----------



## rcmart (Apr 17, 2007)

*Xpress MRR2*

Prototype of MRR2 : - 
http://www.rc-xpress.com/catalog/new...newsdesk_id=11

New Version v.s. old version : - 
http://www.rc-Prototype of MRR2 : - 
http://www.rc-xpress.com/catalog/new...newsdesk_id=11


----------

